# Help with my network set up



## mdis1228 (Mar 28, 2012)

hello - can someone look at my info below and tell me what's not set up correctly? I just got AT&T DSL High Speed Internet and bought a Netgear N300 Wireless ADSL2+Modem Router DGN2200v3. I don't know how to look up the firewall info. Sorry not too savvy with setting up modem/routers.

Thanks for the help!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lisa-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-BB-9C-49
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-BC-DD-5D
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d7e:823d:32b9:b6df%13(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 28, 2012 8:06:20 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 29, 2012 8:06:20 PM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236742045
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-8B-E9-10-F0-4D-A2-AE-A0-97

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-AE-A0-97
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4520:130a:4786:5f5b%11(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 28, 2012 8:06:13 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 29, 2012 8:06:13 PM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 250629538
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-8B-E9-10-F0-4D-A2-AE-A0-97

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{288D15C7-0166-4423-85CF-B3E3E6DECAEA}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{49134618-8CDF-41ED-A3F3-CC3F24F6EB34}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A3CDE921-4430-43EE-A96E-1E415194F1B7}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Your setup looks fine - you have an address, etc. Are you asking about how to set up your router from a security perspective or are you having a problem getting online?
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## mdis1228 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh good - but I'm having a problem getting connected...I was thinking that something was wrong with my computer set up after reading other threads.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

You should start your project by connecting directly to the modem via a wired connection and make certain that works. Assuming that you've already done that and that you've checked the lights on the modem so that you know that you have internet connectivity the next step is to power everything down, modem, router, pc. Make sure that the router is set up WITHOUT security (can turn it on later). Then, sequentially turn on the modem and wait for all the lights to come on including "internet", turn on the router and wait 60 seconds until all the lights are stable/blinking and then turn on your computer. At that point everything should work. This is the most basic way to perform a reset whenever you lose wireless access so we can start with this as the setup. Once everything is working then we must add in security but for now this should get you online.


----------



## mdis1228 (Mar 28, 2012)

Does it make a difference that it's a router/modem combo? And also the DSL we have is without a home phone but I'm not sure exactly how that all works if I have to plug in a line into a phone jack without having service of a home phone. I'm assuming that AT&T put a DSL line into the house, right? Sorry for all the silly questions but I appreciate the help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

" I'm assuming that AT&T put a DSL line into the house"

This is not something you would assume. You would know because you had to meet the tech onside and let him/her into the house. They would have tested the link before leaving.

I would suggest you talk to At&t sales/techsupport


----------



## mdis1228 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh I understand. I just got off the phone with AT&T support and a tech did come to my home but it was only to check the outside of the building to make sure a good line was going into the building. They stated that they do not need to go inside the home unless connectivity is not working, however I'd get charged $99. Is there anything else I can check with you guys before I go that route?
Again I appreciate the help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did a phone ever work in the telephone outlet you are using?


----------



## mdis1228 (Mar 28, 2012)

Honestly not 100% sure...I've been renting my condo for the last 10 months and have always used my cell phone and haven't hooked up a phone line.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't appear you have any way of knowing if your outlets are actually connected to the outside.

Don't let the tech leave until you can get on the internet.


----------

